#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Philippine Forum >  >  More Angeles city Street scenes

## omgim

:kma:

----------


## omgim



----------


## omgim



----------


## omgim



----------


## Davis Knowlton

Couldn't mistake the girl in the last photo in the second posting as anything other than a Filipina!

----------


## good2bhappy

looks much the same as here

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^It is, except they all speak English. Which can be a good, or bad, thing.

----------


## mikesch4ever

from my first and last visit to manila i would tend to the latter

----------


## Bangyai

> ^It is, except they all speak English. Which can be a good, or bad, thing.


Sort of. I checked into a hotel there once and the receptionist asked :

" _ Have you got any bugs sir_ ? "

This threw me a bit because I'm always on top of personal hygene.
She sensed my non comprehension.

" _Bugs, how many bugs have you got_ ? "

" ???????????? "

" _Bugs ! "_   This time she pointed at my luggage and the coin dropped.

On another occasion at a resteraunt I was asked if I wanted bans.

" ?????????????  "

She bought me some bread buns , which were quite edible.

----------


## omgim



----------


## Aussie Tigger

Certainly some beautiful women in the Philippines as there are here in Thailand. After a few failed costly attempts there I am rapt though I found my lovely Thai wife.

----------


## khmen

Horrendous? Some mingers admittedly, but I'd do at least 50% of these birds, especially after a couple of beers!

----------


## khmen

I'd do the one on the left for the tits alone. And this one:

----------


## kingwilly

some nice pics and some mingers, but nothing the beer goggles wouldnt fix. 

good thread.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Horrendous? Some mingers admittedly, but I'd do at least 50% of these birds, especially after a couple of beers!


The "horrendous" is sarcastic, and is based on posted slamming of 'fat' AC girls in a previous thread, in which several of the lasses were 'healthy'.

----------


## blue

these all have great bodies !
especially if you're a _leg man_

----------


## khmen

^Ah right, wondered about that!

----------


## sunsetter

great thread, keep em coming  ::chitown::

----------


## WujouMao

> Originally Posted by Davis Knowlton
> 
> 
> ^It is, except they all speak English. Which can be a good, or bad, thing.
> 
> 
> Sort of. I checked into a hotel there once and the receptionist asked :
> 
> " _ Have you got any bugs sir_ ? "
> ...


My 1st time there in 2006 i spoke to some girls working in a mall and asked me if i like her bangs. WTF are you on about girl i said to myself. 

Not really clued up on american lingo, i was stumped by the word bangs for several weeks till the penny dropped.

Think the best of the lot on facial features are the girls with the white Tee on "i love my boyfriend" - But only if she wore jeans and not ultra small hot pants and the "irresistible girl". Just caught her on a bad day without a smile.

Or if i want a slapper, i'll have the girl with massive top set of top bollocks.

----------


## mikesch4ever

once in a mc donalds in manila girl asked me if i want a coke with a meal and i said yes a maxi menu, after she asked me if i wanted french fries with it and i said, yes a big coke, later on it was about ketchup and i said yes i want to eat here, big laugh, good to see that also native english speakers got some problems

----------


## harrybarracuda

I love they way they call phone credit "load".

Then, when you say "I need to empty my load on you", and it causes offence, you can simply say you wish to transfer your credit.

 :Smile:

----------


## Cujo

Good effort you pervert :bananaman: 
great pics.
Most of them are cute.
This one has some serious farang blood in her.
It's pretty sad to think about all the kids who grew/are growing up without their foreigner dad who could save them from a life of misery.

----------


## Cujo

She looks terribly sad.

----------


## WujouMao

> I love they way they call phone credit "load".
> 
> Then, when you say "I need to empty my load on you", and it causes offence, you can simply say you wish to transfer your credit.


Ive tried to teach them by saying load isnt really correct. Yes you can load your phone with credits/money. But they just dont get it. 

This isnt English remember. Its their English translated from filipino. Like how they say "i'll be the one to do that" or "are you the boyfriend of Megan" or Do you want to go to the house of my Mother and Father". Its odd English, but funny none the less.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> This isnt English remember. Its their English translated from filipino. Like how they say "i'll be the one to do that" or "are you the boyfriend of Megan" or Do you want to go to the house of my Mother and Father". Its odd English, but funny none the less.


Similar to how Americans misuse English, especially with regard to their oblivion of the perfect tenses.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> I love they way they call phone credit "load".
> 
> Then, when you say "I need to empty my load on you", and it causes offence, you can simply say you wish to transfer your credit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My favorite is "You're not the boss of me!"

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by WujouMao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> ...


What's your repy?
"Yes I bloody well am"
 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Depends totally whether I am speaking to my wife, or someone else.

----------


## WujouMao

Davis, seeing as you're married to a filipina and so is the OP, what do they mean when they say you're strict? i know what it means in English, but it was how i was brought up. better to be well behaved than be a slot. Most of us are like that compared to gangs in Britain during last summers riots. 

I'm sure the filipino equivalent is different but not sure.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Not quite sure; not a word my wife ever uses, or one I often hear. I would presume it meant tough, rigid, unbending - like when you give them some money, and they then push for more, and you refuse. They have some strange word usage; healthy = fat, but without giving offense. Humble simply means not a big head - basically a good guy. Etc, etc.

----------


## WujouMao

Example is this. She told me the other month she had her breakfast then brushed her teeth 1 hour later, not brushing her teeth when she wakes like others do. 

Its her 1st time for her to be around foreigners and so too for her family. I guess this is why they look at me as odd. Sadly when i come to see her this year, she told me she cant come to palawan with me as its far from her family in Cebu. 

Sorry, i aint taking the whole family with me. bugger that.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^It's an unfortunate reality that many Filipinas can't let go of this family ties bullshit - just like many Thai females. You have to make some hard and fast rules - this is what you are willing to do, this is what you're not. And stick to them. I am very lucky. My wife is the youngest of nine, thus always got the shortest end of the stick. She has no love for most of her immediate family. In 22 years, I've picked up a few relatively minor medical bills for her Dad - that's it.

----------


## WujouMao

With 8 million filipinos working overseas, and even her thinking of earning money, she would be away fro mthe family and overseas is certainly alot further away than Palawan. 

Or that she has never left home and is still considered a mummy's girl. Its the love thing then is it, that's keeping them together as a unit. I see western culture very different. 

Maybe she'll think differently by the time she leaves home for work outside Phils. To me, a 1 week holiday in Palawan is better to enjoy than 2 years contract in Taiwan.

You know i had plans. You know to take her places thats she's never going to see again or not for a long time at least. I know she lives in the Mountain areas of Cebu, but there's 7000 island here. I had planned on palawan, a few volcano's like Taal, some guides i met in North Luzon [headhunter]. i vowed i would be back. I even thought of popping by to see your tomatoes growing, although i never asked permission to pop by, seems as its all been cancelled, i might as well say it now.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^That's very unfortunate. My wife has a number of nieces and nephews working in the Middle East and elsewhere. Economic necessity appears to make it acceptable for them to leave family - but only to earn and send money home to family. I'm sure you must be disappointed, but better to find out early in the game, I guess.

----------


## porno frank

Excellent job. A nice collection of pics of some sexy lovely pinays.

----------


## dplast

Good photography, thanks!  Photos like that are really appreciated on a chilly, California spring day.

----------


## rezareza002

real pic

----------


## padeedy

What gorgeous beauties!   Angeles City must be Heaven, because that is where the Angels live.   But what do they do for a living?      The only thing missing from these tasty little dishes is some tasy Thai dishes like gaeng see daeng, tom yam goong, pad thai and pad grapao.   I think the filipino cuisine was destroyed by a century of american junk food.   Am I right?

----------


## Cujo

> What gorgeous beauties!   Angeles City must be Heaven, because that is where the Angels live.   But what do they do for a living?      The only thing missing from these tasty little dishes is some tasy Thai dishes like gaeng see daeng, tom yam goong, pad thai and pad grapao.   I think the filipino cuisine was destroyed by a century of american junk food.   Am I right?


I'd say American junk food could only improve Philippine cuisine.
(I also don't think 'junk food' has been around for a century)

----------


## WujouMao

> Originally Posted by padeedy
> 
> 
> What gorgeous beauties!   Angeles City must be Heaven, because that is where the Angels live.   But what do they do for a living?      The only thing missing from these tasty little dishes is some tasy Thai dishes like gaeng see daeng, tom yam goong, pad thai and pad grapao.   I think the filipino cuisine was destroyed by a century of american junk food.   Am I right?
> 
> 
> I'd say American junk food could only improve Philippine cuisine.
> (I also don't think 'junk food' has been around for a century)


You are having a bubble mate? There's enough of that in Cebu where people queue up for fried chicken and pyramid rice - for breakfast!

----------


## Mandrake

> I love they way they call phone credit "load".
> 
> Then, when you say "I need to empty my load on you", and it causes offence, you can simply say you wish to transfer your credit.


Yeah that always cracked me up.  "Can you give me a load?"  I'd ask you want me to shoot my load and would get a funny look.  Overall I didn't like the pinay birds and was glad to get back here, have a walk around Bangkok and see some real totty.

----------


## DJ Pat

Some nice, some not nice, all look alike though.

----------


## Camel Toe

Can't tell much by a picture.  I've noticed many have funny bodies, kinda like the American Indian thingie, wide at the waist with a flat butt.   My fave is the one in the plain whit T shirt with black shorts.  Although the shorts look slutty she has the appearance of a sweet girl.   I like them sweet ones.  It's boring trying to corrupt someone precorrupted.

----------


## nedwalk

more piccies please..or how about a flippa undies thread..where are you DAVEARN??? road report? :sexy:

----------

